# Booting gentoo with quickswitch profiles

## alex

a lot of artikels in the gentoo forums about booting with different network profiles suggest to use quickswitch. 

By emerging quickswitch and adapting the switchto.conf file to my needs, I now can change my network profile from the command line using the switchto command.

However I would like to choose the network profile at boot time. The readme that comes with quickswitch refers to changing something in the /etc/rc.d/rc.local file and in the LILO configuration.

My gentoo installation doesn't have a /etc/rc.d/rc.local file and I'm using grub instead of LILO. 

So my question to the forum is: 

Howto integrate quickswitch in the gentoo boot proces?

----------

## lars3loff

My grub conf looks like this:

```

title Gentoo Linux - Potsdam11

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage SWITCHTO=Potsdam11

 

title Gentoo Linux - Potsdam

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage SWITCHTO=Potsdam

```

That's all. I have also written an additional rc-script to load quickswitch instead of net.eth0. It is under /etc/init.d/net.quickswitch

```

depend() {

        need localmount

}

 

start() {

        ebegin "Bringing quickswitch up"

        #/usr/bin/ndiswrapper > /dev/null

        /usr/bin/switchto -s > /dev/null

        eend 0

}

 

stop() {

        ebegin "Bringing quickswitch down"

        #rmmod ndiswrapper

        eend 0

}

```

You won't need the ndiswrapper lines because they are just interesting for my wlan card.

----------

## rafiosso

Thanks, that's what i was lookin' for!

----------

